
An artist-mathematician illuminates a world of infinite beauty - r11t
http://www.tufts.edu/alumni/magazine/fall2009/features/mapping.html
======
sandee
An easily understood proof of Cantor’s Theorem:
[http://www.mathacademy.com/pr/prime/articles/cantor_theorem/...](http://www.mathacademy.com/pr/prime/articles/cantor_theorem/index.asp)

"Take a minute to ponder what this means. Cantor’s Theorem shows that given
any set, there is another set which is 'larger' in the special sense of being
a bigger kind of infinity. Hence, there can be no 'largest infinity' either!
The kinds of infinity are therefore 'infinite!"

~~~
jimfl
Infinity is thus far the most violent idea humanity has come up with.

------
EAMiller
I really like the first paragraph of this article, but at this point:

"Art starts to happen when we project these personal maps back out on the
world. Each of us has an impulse to express his or her experience of reality."

He lost me. This is the kind of formulaic definition of art you hear all too
often. The reason art isn't math is that there is no such formula. Art is
contradicts itself. It's messy and evades attempts to pin it down.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Self-expression, pursuit of aesthetic ideal and refinement of craft are three
distinct though frequently overlapping pursuits all called 'art'. The problem
with definitions of art is that they usually fail to address the polysemy of
the word.

------
modelic3
This is kinda cool but the pictures are the standard interpretations of what
mathematicians imagine. I would have liked to see some non-standard approach
with a bit more abstraction.

~~~
andreyf
I don't know about the "standard interpretation"... the first picture is
usually expressed with all of the "squares" of equal size (it's a matrix), and
an "x" through each digit at (x_n, y_n), n being positive integers.

